# Selling car privately. Wording of receipt?



## Ross_K (27 Jul 2007)

Hi folks, I'm selling my car privately and was wondering what wording should go on the buyer's receipt to cover my ass and avoid arguments at a later stage should anything go wrong. After all, sellers aren't the only chancers out there... 

I was thinking of something along the lines of:


> 27/07/07
> 
> Received from XXXXXXXX, the sum of €xxxxx as full and final payment for Make/model with registration number xx-x-xxxxx.
> 
> ...


 
Is this ok, or does anybody have any suggestions on anything else to add?

Thanks


----------



## RS2K (27 Jul 2007)

Looks fine. Lines 2 and 3 are not really necessary in a private sale btw.


----------



## steph1 (27 Jul 2007)

Hi I dont think you really need to add anything else.  

After all its a private sale and unless agreed between the buyer and seller the car is sold as seen bar any work that the seller agrees to undertake prior to selling the vehicle.  You dont have to put anything on about warranty as you cannot give one.


----------



## ang1170 (27 Jul 2007)

I'd change the wording of "Buyer has inspected the above car and agrees it is in satisfactory condition.", as it kind of implies it is in a satisfactory condition.

I've used something like "sold as seen with no warrenty given or implied" to cover these points.


----------



## KalEl (27 Jul 2007)

Do you have to give them a receipt? I've never given one when I've sold a car


----------



## ang1170 (27 Jul 2007)

KalEl said:


> Do you have to give them a receipt? I've never given one when I've sold a car


 
No you don't. 

I'm not sure about here, but in the UK even on a private sale you have certain obligations to the seller (way less than a dealer has, but there's still some). The "sold as seen" and "no warrenty" is simply to (try and) establish the purchaser knows what they're buying and what comeback they have (none).

The other stuff is simply a record of what was sold and for how much, in case it's disputed later.

From what I was advised, it's better to have something in writing and signed.


----------

